

Now GoDaddy requires written authorization to transfer domains - gasull
http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A//bitelia.com/2011/12/ahora-godaddy-requiere-autorizacion-escrita-para-mover-los-dominios&hl=en&tbb=1&ie=UTF-8

======
TomOfTTB
This is not new. Here's someone complaining about the same message in 2009:
[http://www.nullamatix.com/godaddy-nightmare-express-
written-...](http://www.nullamatix.com/godaddy-nightmare-express-written-
objection-to-transfe/)

It does show bad customer service on GoDaddy's part but it isn't some
conspiracy to prevent SOPA protestors from leaving.

------
mrcalzone
I got this on one of my domains too, and it was because of the private whois
information (Domains By Proxy). After I removed that, it worked just fine.

------
gasull
It's a Google Translate link because I can't find any article in English. If
someone finds it, please submit.

------
tedreed
I transferred mine today without any problem.

